# Cystoscopy simple vs complicated



## jrajala (Feb 15, 2012)

When reporting a 52310 or 52315, what would make the difference between simple and complicated?  Urology is new to me and I can't find a resource for this question.  Thank you.


----------



## hewitt (Feb 15, 2012)

My coding notes state the following: "The physician examines the urinary collecting system with a cystourethroscope passed through the urethra and bladder, and removes a foreign body, calculus, or ureteral stent from the urethra or bladder. The physician passes the cystourethroscope through the urethra into the bladder, and inserts an instrument through the cystourethroscope to extract a foreign body, calculus, or ureteral stent from the urethra or bladder. The physician removes the instrument and cystourethroscope. Report 52315 if the procedure is complicated due to previous surgery or the size or condition of the foreign body, calculus, or ureteral stent." Hope this helps!


----------

